# Wood Pigeon Squab not flying



## Paul Fraser (Aug 14, 2018)

Aberdeenshire, UK
Caught a immature wood pigeon that would not fly a couple of nights ago. First night kept it inside and then, as SSPCA seemed unlikely to respond, built a cage (1x2 metres, 1m high) and put it in there with top temporarily open (closed at night).
Mother arrived and has been feeding it and "encouraging" it to follow her but the squab will not fly (flaps wings and hops at best six inches into the air).
The squab is ignoring the food and water in the cage.
Ideally I'd like to release it, but I have two cats and there are another couple that visit the garden. As well as a visiting sparrowhawk (although the nesting swallows seem to be a good alarm system for it).
Advice?


----------



## Paul Fraser (Aug 14, 2018)

It's left wing seems to be sitting slightly proud of the rest of its body--does this point to an injury?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jsescc6t8y6369q/IMG_1061.JPG?dl=0


----------

